# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  المحاضرة الإلكترونية الأولي في جريمة الرشوة (شيماء عطاالله)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

طلابي الأعزاء 

طلاب الفرقة الثالثة انتظام وانتساب وشعبة اللغة الإنجليزية 

مرفق لكم المحاضرة الإلكترونية الأولى في مادتنا قانون العقوبات - القسم الخاص 

وجرائم الاعتداء على المصلحة العامة #جريمة_الرشوة

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

